# What do you think of this email I received?



## Datun Walnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a sole trader, repairing PCs, building websites and generally having a go at most things to do with IT (and sometimes anything with wires attached)
I've been in business since 2008 and I only do it for beer money around the local villages where I live. I trade under the name "Technohow" (Not trade marked)
I just received this email and want to know does anyone think it's real or a scam - I don't wish to lose my name:
*Dear President or CEO,
We are an agency for registering domain names authorized by Chinese government. Today, we received an application from CHANK Global Ltd applying to register technohow as their brand name and some top-level domain names(.CN .HK etc). After our initail checking, We found the main body of domain names is same as yours. 
We are handling the application and we need to confirm whether or not you authorize them to register them? Let me know your positon ASAP so as to solve it promptly. Looking forward to your reply.
Best Regards,
Colin Tan
Senior Consultant
Tel:0086-551 634 911 91
Fax:0086-551 634 911 92
Huajin Building, No.121, Huaihe Road, Hefei, Anhui*


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate,

Ignore it. They can't just take your domain name, and if I believed they were a registrar (and I don't), they would only be for .hk .cn etc not for a .co.uk, .com etc.

I didn't see a company name in the email signature (unless I'm being blind), and if there is, I bet it wouldn't show in the ICANN registry either.

http://www.icann.org/registrars/accredited-list.html


----------



## Datun Walnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Mitch I think you're right. I've looked up the price of trademarking the name and frankly it's just not worth it for me - I'll see how it goes

Cheers again


----------



## TazBear (Oct 21, 2016)

I found this post through a Bing search I did because I received the same email. I still wasn't 100% sure after reading this so after checking further I came across the answer...it is a scam called "slamming" and it's illegal.

keepalert.com confirmed it along with the names of the scammer companies.

Slamming: domain names blackmail

I'm not going to concern myself with going after them since they're out of the country and I don't want to tick off scammers, but at least I know it's definitely not something to worry about. 

I also wanted to put this here in case someone else searches it like I did and wants to be sure of its status as a scam email.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks TazBear - good to know.


----------



## GilbertComputer (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes, we have received the same type of email, it is just a scam, nothing to worry about.


----------

